# Баян для эстрады



## slinky (1 Фев 2018)

Здравствуйте! Ищу легкий(до 8кг) инструмент, приятного внешнего вида, с легкой механикой и плотной компрессией, 45 рядов, желательно 2-3 голосный. Цена до 100к. И подскажите пожалуйста, на какой баян из данной категории стоит обратить внимание и почему? Вельтмастер, Хонер или что то еще?


----------

